# What Triggers a Guy Wire?



## jar546 (Sep 2, 2020)

When do you require a guy wire?


----------



## steveray (Sep 2, 2020)

What triggers a guy wiring?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 2, 2020)

OK, I'll play, can't think of a Article in the NEC that speaks to it.


----------



## ICE (Sep 2, 2020)

steveray said:


> What triggers a guy wiring?


When Edison refuses to connect.

230.28 says that the service mast shall have adequate strength or braces or guys.  2” ridged conduit can get tall....1.5” not so much.  It really is a judgement call....how tall, how long is the drop.  I’ve asked for guys maybe twice and bigger conduit a half dozen times.
 I’ve seen a few bent service masts but more often than not, a garbage truck had a roll in it.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 2, 2020)

_When do you require a guy wire?_

Not sure about the mast, but that umbrella wont stay without one.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2020)

Here is my humble opinion:

It is up to the POCO based on their requirements (if they even have any) since the NEC is silent on this.  I can't enforce something that is not in the code.  If the POCO will hook up to a 2" RMC mast sticking 6' above the roof-line with a 200' overhead lateral from their transformer then that is not my problem.


----------



## steveray (Sep 3, 2020)

Are you comfortable enforcing 1/2 the span of RMC supports kind of like a cantilever?


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Here is my humble opinion:
> 
> It is up to the POCO based on their requirements (if they even have any) since the NEC is silent on this.  I can't enforce something that is not in the code.  If the POCO will hook up to a 2" RMC mast sticking 6' above the roof-line with a 200' overhead lateral from their transformer then that is not my problem.




_230.28 Service Masts as Supports. Only power service-drop or overhead service conductors shall be permitted to be attached to a service mast. Service masts used for the support of service-drop or overhead service conductors shall be installed in accordance with 230.28(A) and (B).
(A) Strength. The service mast shall be of adequate strength or be supported by braces or guys to withstand safely the strain imposed by the service-drop or overhead service conductors. Hubs intended for use with a conduit that serves as a service mast shall be identified for use with service-entrance equipment.                                   
 (B) Attachment. Service-drop or overhead service conduc- tors shall not be attached to a service mast between a weath- erhead or the end of the conduit and a coupling, where the coupling is located above the last point of securement to the building or other structure or is located above the building or other structure._ 

Why do you say that the code is silent?  I get that the code doesn't have a formula but it is not silent.  There are other instances where the code forces a judgment call.  Take for example a GEC.  The code says that it can be without protection unless it is exposed to physical damage.  There is no example or description and the reader is left to use their imagination.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2020)

ICE said:


> _230.28 Service Masts as Supports. Only power service-drop or overhead service conductors shall be permitted to be attached to a service mast. Service masts used for the support of service-drop or overhead service conductors shall be installed in accordance with 230.28(A) and (B).
> (A) Strength. The service mast shall be of adequate strength or be supported by braces or guys to withstand safely the strain imposed by the service-drop or overhead service conductors. Hubs intended for use with a conduit that serves as a service mast shall be identified for use with service-entrance equipment.
> (B) Attachment. Service-drop or overhead service conduc- tors shall not be attached to a service mast between a weath- erhead or the end of the conduit and a coupling, where the coupling is located above the last point of securement to the building or other structure or is located above the building or other structure._
> 
> Why do you say that the code is silent?  I get that the code doesn't have a formula but it is not silent.  There are other instances where the code forces a judgment call.  Take for example a GEC.  The code says that it can be without protection unless it is exposed to physical damage.  There is no example or description and the reader is left to use their imagination.


Good point.  It is not silent.  You are correct and I was wrong.  I should have said it is silent in respect to specifics/charts/tables, etc.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 3, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Good point.  It is not silent.  You are correct and I was wrong.  I should have said it is silent in respect to specifics/charts/tables, etc.



Specific in "it depends" on the judgement of the responsible parties.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 3, 2020)

I also stand corrected, I should have said there are no specific requirements.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2020)

Can you use the term "guy" anymore? is it still politically correct?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 8, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> Can you use the term "guy" anymore? is it still politically correct?


Not sure you could call it a brace either, since implies that the mast is of substandard quality, not as good as the other masts in the neighborhood.


----------



## north star (Sep 8, 2020)

*( = = = )*

Possibly a structural support wire, or
a tension wire.

*( = = = )*


----------

